# April '07 Photo Challenge - "Sasquatch"



## TwistMyArm

Hi folks, 

The new challenge them for April '07 is going to be "Sasquatch". 

This is quite possibly the most difficult challenge we've ever had. The winner of this challenge will probably become very famous and therefore very rich if they are lucky enough to capture a photo of this elusive creature.

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is April 30
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
*Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.
Please enter your email subject as "April '07 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## Funky

i live just outside portland, on mt.hood....isnt oregon like the main place for this kinda thing...I HAVE TO WIN!


----------



## TwistMyArm

Funky said:


> i live just outside portland, on mt.hood....isnt oregon like the main place for this kinda thing...I HAVE TO WIN!



Mt Hood may have a few Yetti's even, which of course would be acceptable.


----------



## WNK

Ooooh!  How fun!


----------



## Efergoh

pfft! I've got this one in the bag!
All I gotta do is shoot self nudes.

Oh, wait, you said Sasquatch, not Chewbacca... nevermind.


----------



## Funky

lol! im soo lost on this one, its like telling me to go shoot some pictures of a ghost....


----------



## rabidzoomer

well i thought i had seen him but when i reached for my telephoto lens it was just a really hairy guy without a shirt....should of used the wide angle :/


----------



## ariadne76

Is this an April Fools joke?? 

I doubt we've got any sasquatch in my neck of the woods. Maybe a chupacabra or two though....  :shock:


----------



## thebeginning

ariadne76 said:


> Is this an April Fools joke??
> 
> I doubt we've got any sasquatch in my neck of the woods. Maybe a chupacabra or two though....  :shock:




hahah it just might be...which would be fairly nice because i'm not ultra creative and it would take me a while to think of something. i'm determined to enter into one of these contests again...it's been a while


----------



## shorty6049

i really hope this is a joke, but who am i kidding? i probably wouldnt be able to compete against all these pros anyway... good luck everyone!


----------



## RacePhoto

shorty6049 said:


> i really hope this is a joke, but who am i kidding? i probably wouldnt be able to compete against all these pros anyway... good luck everyone!



Pro snowmen, yeti or sasquatch hunters? 


I was thinking self portrait right away, but never though of anything but with clothes and woods.

Darn, and I had my Loch Ness Monster picture all ready. I guess I'll just erase it. 

I've got it... but I can't write my idea, because it could be a winner.


----------



## kulakova

can anyone explain me what is it? I really dont understand...


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Some helfpul insights in here perhaps for this one - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bigfoot

>;o))


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Or maybe this - http://zapatopi.net/bsa/

>;o))


----------



## kulakova

oh, now I see... thanks a lot. 
somebody must be kidding... =) but in case its noa joke - that would be real fun =)


----------



## TwistMyArm

Yes, this was meant as an April Fool's joke. 
Since this seems to be getting more attention than the last challenge maybe we'll stick with the Sasquatch theme. We hope that you can have some fun with this.

For all of you however that are unable to snap a photo of Sasquatch or for all of you who are able to snap a fantastic photo of the creature, but are unable to convince him/her to sign the proper model release forms we do have another option for you. We will also accept photos of other elusive creatures such as the yeti, loch ness, chupacabra, ozark howler, chase, etc. 

Seriously though we were going to announce today that Wildlife would be the challenge, but would you folks prefer to just play with this one?


----------



## Efergoh

I think I like the Wildlife idea better...


----------



## ariadne76

well, technically speaking, a chupacabra (or whatever your region's elusive creature is) would be wildlife...  so if we go with the wildlife theme those who still want to capture a legend could.


----------



## Tangerini




----------



## Passion4Film

Wildlife! Please! LOL


----------



## BoblyBill

TwistMyArm said:


> Yes, this was meant as an April Fool's joke.
> Since this seems to be getting more attention than the last challenge maybe we'll stick with the Sasquatch theme. We hope that you can have some fun with this.
> 
> For all of you however that are unable to snap a photo of Sasquatch or for all of you who are able to snap a fantastic photo of the creature, but are unable to convince him/her to sign the proper model release forms we do have another option for you. We will also accept photos of other elusive creatures such as the yeti, loch ness, chupacabra, ozark howler, chase, etc.
> 
> Seriously though we were going to announce today that Wildlife would be the challenge, but would you folks prefer to just play with this one?


 

LOL... I don't know if anyone else caught that but... That's funny.


----------



## RacePhoto

TwistMyArm said:


> Yes, this was meant as an April Fool's joke.
> Since this seems to be getting more attention than the last challenge maybe we'll stick with the Sasquatch theme. We hope that you can have some fun with this.
> 
> Seriously though we were going to announce today that Wildlife would be the challenge, but would you folks prefer to just play with this one?




I am playing. I should be working. I blame you! 

Wildlife? Like the drunks at the local saloon? :lmao:


----------



## Funky

maybe it can be either...i mean all ove the above (yeti, loch ness, chupacabra, ozark howler, chase) are wild creatures...right? i vote both


----------



## TwistMyArm

Yes so the official theme for April is Wildlife. Good luck everyone!


----------



## shorty6049

oh thank god.... i havent seen a sasquatch around in minnesota for at least ten years.... I think they moved farther south than usual one winter and never came back up here..... ;-)


----------



## ashfordphoto

did you know that sasquatch is my favorite word in the english language?

I can't WAIT to see what photos turn up!


----------



## RMThompson

I think the forum missed out on a real opportunity here, and wish I would've joined the debate before it went away.

"capturing" a legendary creature would've meant for some really creative photowork, maybe a large footprint in the woods, (you'd have to make it yourself) or a reptilian creature's silhouette that could be a chubacabra, or even a beautiful horse photoshopped with a horn.

Wildlife = boring. Sure I could still do one of those, but if everyone else is taking picture of actual wildlife, we aren't playing the same game, and more likely an amazing picture of a whale or an eagle or something would win over a mediocre, yet creative, planned shot of a legendary creature.

I, for one am disapointed.


----------



## jimiismydaddy

RMThompson said:


> I think the forum missed out on a real opportunity here, and wish I would've joined the debate before it went away.
> 
> "capturing" a legendary creature would've meant for some really creative photowork, maybe a large footprint in the woods, (you'd have to make it yourself) or a reptilian creature's silhouette that could be a chubacabra, or even a beautiful horse photoshopped with a horn.
> 
> Wildlife = boring. Sure I could still do one of those, but if everyone else is taking picture of actual wildlife, we aren't playing the same game, and more likely an amazing picture of a whale or an eagle or something would win over a mediocre, yet creative, planned shot of a legendary creature.
> 
> I, for one am disapointed.




seconded


----------



## digital flower

Would a picture of the Jersey Devil count?


----------



## RMThompson

digital flower said:


> Would a picture of the Jersey Devil count?


 
EXACTLY!


----------



## TwistMyArm

RMThompson said:


> I, for one am disapointed.



You're right. There could have been some really unique photos if we just stuck with the Sasquatch theme. The truth is though that the last challenge only had 14 photos and Wildlife was more likely to draw a larger number of participants.You can still submit those creative shots. However you are probably right in that someone will most likely win with a great wildlife photo like Doenoe's POTM winner for February (and no you can't submit that one Doenoe ).

You could always start a thread over in the Photo Theme's forum. Just keep in mind that anything posted in those threads should not be submitted to the challenge.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Alright I've actually posted a poll over here, http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77220. You can take a look at the poll and vote for theme you would prefer.

The poll will be open for four days. If anyone submits to the challenge before the poll is closed they will receive notification if there is any change to this month's theme.


----------



## zendianah

I was ready to tie a sash around a squash and call it 

"sash squatch" with monster feet...

tee he,,, ok maybe not that funny but a little creative.. Right..

silenceee....


----------



## Puscas

I really have not been paying attention the last few weeks: this is a great topic. The sasquatch-idea is brillant. As a joke and as a serious challenge. I immediately thought of that famous video-still of bigfoot. I thought that's the 'feel' you were asking us to think of. 
Thanks for the poll btw. 







pascal


----------



## RMThompson

zendianah said:


> I was ready to tie a sash around a squash and call it
> 
> "sash squatch" with monster feet...
> 
> tee he,,, ok maybe not that funny but a little creative.. Right..
> 
> silenceee....


 
Seriously, great idea! lol


----------



## Moxi

Im officially confused. So right now its up in the air whether its wildlife or bigfoot? I cant vote in the poll (I guess because Im new?) 
Im up for the Bigfoot photos. I know where he lives.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Thanks for your patience this month. The voting is complete and it was decided that "Sasquatch" will be the April '07 theme and "Wildlife" will be used for the May '07 theme. 

Everyone can be as creative as they like for that "Saquatch" theme. Please don't restrict yourselves to just "Sasquatch" because other legendary creatures will also be accepted.  

For those of you who were looking forward to "Wildlife" you will now have two months to come up with a great photo so we'll all be looking forward to that.


----------



## RacePhoto

jimiismydaddy said:


> seconded



Even though there has been a change of heart, I planned on my usual 





> mediocre, yet creative, planned shot


 the same as last month. :lmao:

Nothing stops me from being a fool!


----------



## ngirly1991

Funky said:


> lol! im soo lost on this one, its like telling me to go shoot some pictures of a ghost....


 
lol dito!


----------



## kulakova

let the topic will be like this!! Sasquatch!!


----------



## Garbz

Nah it will be easy. Just do it like every other famous photo of bigfoot. Get a friend to dress up and stand in the forrest, then accidently fumble with the camera while you quickly try to snap a photo to ensure it will be blurry and distorted enough so that no one can recognise the creature is fake 

Mind you I have a couple of scary looking friends who would do just great for this


----------



## ashfordphoto

man count me in.  Sasquatch and I partied this weekend, so my picture is officially in the challenge!


----------



## portersangel

I will have this won! That is if I can find my photo. I took a photo back 8 yrs. ago of this wierd looking thing in the woods by my house. I've showed it to several people with the same reaction. What in the world is that!!! I will have to do some searching, but I'm determined. Good luck to all! =)


----------



## firemedic0135

Garbz said:


> Nah it will be easy. Just do it like every other famous photo of bigfoot. Get a friend to dress up and stand in the forrest, then accidently fumble with the camera while you quickly try to snap a photo to ensure it will be blurry and distorted enough so that no one can recognise the creature is fake
> 
> Mind you I have a couple of scary looking friends who would do just great for this


 

That had me LMAO!!:mrgreen: 
I dont know if you have ever heard the comic Mitch Hedberg , but he had a bit about bigfoot..."I think Bigfoot is blurry, that's the problem. It's not the photographer's fault. Bigfoot is blurry. And that's extra scary to me, because there's a large, out-of-focus monster roaming the countryside. Run. He's fuzzy. Get outta here"


----------



## ashfordphoto

haha mitch is amazing.


----------



## Augphoto

This idea was great and creative, be it a joke or not!:hail:


----------



## TwistMyArm

For the amount of talk this topic generated we haven't had nearly the number of submissions we were hoping for.  

Have some fun and submit a photo folks!


----------



## newrmdmike

awwwwwwwwww man . . . . if only i could have forseen this coming .  . . 
i made the perfect photo for this contest but now i can't submit it 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75866


----------



## Seefutlung

I have a couple shots of Sasquatch. 

Sasquatch Hunting






Sasquatch Attacking


----------



## RKW3

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

For those doggy sasquatches, lol.


----------

